
Staggering $150,000 salary for IIT graudate questions national value of IIT. - KeepTalking
http://tech2.in.com/news/general/staggering-rs-80-lakh-package-offered-on-day-1-of-iitbombay-placements/615342
======
KeepTalking
[http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-special-
ndtv-24x7/iit-...](http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/ndtv-special-
ndtv-24x7/iit-placements-fat-paychecks-but-at-what-cost/256949?pfrom=home-
topstories)

